# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  اضافه کردن به منوی کلیک راست ویندوز

## احمد رایان

با سلام به خدمت همه عزیزان

من دو تا مشکل دارم
اول از همه اینکه می خواهم یک فایل رو به منوی کلیک راست  ویندوز اضافه کنم مثلا وقتی روی فایلی یا صفحه ای کلیک راست کنید این نام نشون داده بشه

دوم اینکه چطوری این نامی که اضافه می کنیم به برنامه ما متصل بشه و کارهایی رو که میخواهیم انجام بده 

درست مثل winrar 

موفق باشید

----------


## m_nejad

فکر کنم لیست منوی راست کلیک در یک فولدر قرار داره و اگر شما شورت کات برنامه خودتو در اونجا بذاری کار تمام میشه. امتحال کن و نتیجه را به من هم اطلاع بده

----------


## koruir

سلام.
من دقیقا نمیدونم چجوری ولی میدونم از طریق رجیستری میشه این کرو کرد.به من میل بزن تا سورس مربوطه رو برات پیداکنم.
koruir@yahoo.com

----------


## mRizvandi

سلام

در MSDN یک تاپیک با این عنوان هست که همین کار رو برای شما انجام میده:
Creating a File Association
HOWTO: Associate File Extensions with a Custom Visual FoxPro Application
البته نونه کد وی بی هم داره که من الان پیدا نکردم ولی یه سرچ کنی حتما پیداش می کنی

----------


## احمد رایان

سلام
من یک سورس کد دارم که توضیح میده که چطوری به کلیک راست ویندوز عناصری را اضافه کنیم اما هرچه با اون کار کردم اما جواب نداد توضیح خوبیه شما هم یک نگاهی بهش بندازید 
شاید من یک جایی رو نمی فهمم.
برنامه با رجیستری ویندوز کار می کنه

----------


## احمد رایان

بابا یه مسلمون پیدا نمیشه جواب بده موضوعش که جالبه

----------


## PalizeSoftware

از این کد استفاده کن. هم اضافه میکنه و هم حذف می‌کنه.

----------


## احمد رایان

الهی خیرش رو ببینی دستت درد نکنه

----------


## احمد رایان

> از این کد استفاده کن. هم اضافه میکنه و هم حذف می‌کنه.


پالیز عزیز از اینکه کمک کردی خیلی ممنون اما...

این کد فقط به قسمت دوم این موضوع که سوال کرده بودم جواب داد قسمت اول آن اضافه کردن نام فایل به کلیک راست ویندوز است اگه یاری نمایید ممنون می شوم
 :تشویق:

----------

